# Is this clipper a good deal?



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

How many of you regularly trim your pups? How often do they need more than brushing??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You don't really have to use clippers on your goldens. 

Only areas to trim would be feet, ears, and tail. And really just the feet are more or less necessary. It's easier to trim toenails if you keep the toe fur tidy.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah you really don't need clippers. A quality straight shear and a thinning shear should be about all you need. If your interested in grooming yourself I would recommend you check out Deb Osters "See the Difference" dvd.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

No clippers needed, just look at today's thread "sheared doggie" :-(


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The ONLY reason I'd see to need clippers would be to scoop out the hair between the pawpads. But, I rarely do that, only when I remember when Beamer is at work with me. And, I can do without them just by trimming.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You shouldn't even have to trim the fur between the pads - and that fur may be best left alone. Just trim whatever sticking out - here it's pretty important because we have pine trees and they get sap stuck to the fur.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I see that as a unnecessary tool in my humble opinion. Straight/thinning shears are all you need to cut. Various brushes and combs take care of the rest.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> Just trim whatever sticking out - here it's pretty important because we have pine trees and they get sap stuck to the fur.


Oh joy, that pine sap sure makes for a mess sometimes.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Megora said:


> You shouldn't even have to trim the fur between the pads - and that fur may be best left alone. Just trim whatever sticking out - here it's pretty important because we have pine trees and they get sap stuck to the fur.


We don't have many pine trees where I live. My groomer friend at work usually will scoop out the paw pads for me if she wants to. She doesn't get all the hair out, just enough to thin it.


----------

